# Page Display Problem?



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know if everyone is getting this, but between approximately 19.30hrs and 21.15 hrs (BST) today, 9th April, there have been (are) some very strange things happening on thread display pages within the sections.
For example, the first (left hand) columns are not displayed, text is missing, or over written over 'pages in the thread', avatars and siggies not showing, and pic not opening, or not even registering as being there,; the latter displaying an empty box. Also, the 'Quick Reply' and 'New Thread' boxes are totally devoid of icons for font, attachements etc etc.
I've been unable to open some threads also, and I've checked other systems on my computer, and all appears to be in order.
Is this a modification or a fault?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't noticed anything strange in those time periods Terry. Could just be your computer/internet connection and is probably just a temporary thing.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Undoubtedly there is going something wrong with the Net.Today I had some problems with writting a text.Simply when hit the backspace key the site was switched to another one or the text was lost partially.I think it can be our net browsers fault.So it can mean that there were some changings to the PHP code introduced.It maybe the Java problem or something like that.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Hugh and Wojtek. Yes, I've noticed some odd behaviour in general on the net since my post. Just come back on the forum, and it looks like the 'problem' is still here. I suppose it's a general Internet problem - probably hijacked by some nation!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep....also I have some troubles with multiscatting of programs.There haven't been them so far.Initially I thought it cold have been caused by changings to my internet speed connection.But now I'm not sure.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Also noticed problems with the displaying of pictures or a thread couldn't be uploaded fully.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2009)

Airframes said:


> - probably hijacked by some nation!



Probably Somali Net pirates!

I haven't had anything strange over on these shores.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Back to normal now. Looks like 'whoever' have stopped messing about in Europe!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, I went to bed


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah Ha! So it was you Marcel! Netherlands nicked the Net! But at least it's back now!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Having a slight problem with not everybody's siggys, pics etc. showing, is it just me? It's still the same, even after re-started the computer.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think so Jan. Though I have seen them without problems but got some notes from my IE6 about errors today.In my opinion it is the Net fault.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Possibly it was....it's working as, well, normal now.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep...it seems to be working properly at the moment.


----------

